# Suspenders



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I like where this thread is headed


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> I like where this thread is headed


Why do you keep posting pictures of men? :blink:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> I like where this thread is headed


yeah, it seems to be improving


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Why do you keep posting pictures of men? :blink:


At least this one doesn't have chest hair. That's a real turn off for me. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> At least this one doesn't have chest hair. That's a real turn off for me. :whistling2:


Yeah it is improvement but I like my women with bigger boobs than me.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Yeah it is improvement but I like my women with bigger boobs than me.


Let's face the facts,YOU work at hooters.".:laughing:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Why do you keep posting pictures of men? :blink:


 
Are you some sort of a homophobe?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Skinny girls, Yum!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I wear logger jeans with suspender buttons, Welch seem to make the best suspenders and wild ass/prison blues make the best jeans.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Yeah it is improvement but I like my women with bigger boobs than me.


Yeah but to be fair, you've got a nice rack.

That's hard to compete with, male or female!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Are you some sort of a homophobe?


Yes, you nailed it ............:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah but to be fair, you've got a nice rack.
> 
> That's hard to compete with, male or female!


:blink:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

chewy said:


> I wear logger jeans with suspender buttons, Welch seem to make the best suspenders and wild ass/prison blues make the best jeans.


Did you know that there are more people in the Brooklyn and Queens areas of New York City than the entire country of New Zealand?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

uconduit said:


> Did you know that there are more people in the Brooklyn and Queens areas of New York City than the entire country of New Zealand?


I feel sorry for those people in Brooklyn and Queens.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

uconduit said:


> Did you know that there are more people in the Brooklyn and Queens areas of New York City than the entire country of New Zealand?


sheep outnumber people in NZL 16:1



New Zealand man walks into the bedroom with a sheep under his arm while his wife is lying in bed reading.
Man says: "This is the pig I have sex with when you've got a headache."
Wife replies: "I think you'll find that is a sheep."
Man replies: "I think you'll find I was talking to the sheep"


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

uconduit said:


> Did you know that there are more people in the Brooklyn and Queens areas of New York City than the entire country of New Zealand?


Yeah, its mind blowing for us, my missus is well travelled but Ive only ever visited Australia and Japan. If her career with MAC keeps up momentum Ill probably be hitting you guys up for jobs, haha.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> sheep outnumber people in NZL 16:1
> 
> New Zealand man walks into the bedroom with a sheep under his arm while his wife is lying in bed reading.
> Man says: "This is the pig I have sex with when you've got a headache."
> ...


Theres also about 1.7 cattle beasts per person, best Angus and Hereford in the world here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chewy said:


> Theres also about 1.7 cattle beasts per person, best Angus and Hereford in the world here.


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

backstay said:


> Maybe, maybe not.


We will swap some scotch fillet and compare, haha.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

this thread seems to have drifted off track


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

just took this on my webcam.. i'm gettin tired.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> just took this on my webcam.. i'm gettin tired.


Frasbee?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> just took this on my webcam.. i'm gettin tired.


5.56 looks better in suspenders than you!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

backstay said:


> 5.56 looks better in suspenders than you!


Yeah but aren't you a member of NAMBLA? 

So that's just unfair, because I'm obviously not your boy type.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah but aren't you a member of NAMBLA?
> 
> So that's just unfair, because I'm obviously not your boy type.


You are right, you're not my type.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> just took this on my webcam.. i'm gettin tired.


You brought this on yourself


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

chewy said:


> Welch seem to make the best suspenders and wild ass/prison blues make the best jeans.


Are those the jeans with the flap in the rear? :laughing:


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like this!!!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> Theres also about 1.7 cattle beasts per person, best Angus and Hereford in the world here.


Montana has more cattle than your whole country. Just 1 state, with 700,000 people in it. Admit it, NZ is just Australia's hat. :laughing:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I should know better than to click on threads like this by now :wallbash:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> I should know better than to click on threads like this by now :wallbash:


Ditto...


----------

